# hives facing each other?



## Barrett (Feb 20, 2012)

I have my two hives facing each other about 8 feet apart. I've only had the second hive for a few weeks, but so far no issues. Be sure to avoid walking between them during peak fly time. You will get whacked in the head!


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

heh, I get whacked in the head sometimes as it is because of the flight path, I was wanting to put these like a couple feet apart but it seems like there would be issues with them facing each other and being that close


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

I have 2 TBHs facing @4' and don't have a problem been that way since last May. Bees are like Hueys they can go striaght up.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

affreux said:


> I have 2 TBHs facing @4' and don't have a problem been that way since last May. Bees are like Hueys they can go striaght up.


I just measured and I may be able to squeeze it in where it is just shy of 4' apart (entrances facing each other). Glad to hear someone else has two hives set up similar without any issues.

I think I was more concerned about robbing than anything else...seems I've seen comments on the forum that drifting isn't really that big of a deal (of course I don't know if those comments were about hives that were very close with entrances facing each other).


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

Only robbing I have is with a feral hive of black bees I have been trying to get a swarm from. Located the tree but haven't gotten a swarm yet. I sit between them sometimes without any problems except they will fly into you but haven't had problem with stings.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

searching through posts, I've seen people putting hives even closer than that but haven't run across any where the entrances were actually facing each other...I'm guessing it shouldn't be too much of a problem except for I see people talking about a certain distance clear in front of a hive too...we know that bees can pretty much fly nearly straight up if they need to though


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

update... after measuring things carefully, I was able to make the new hive fit putting it back-to-back against the old hive (actually about 9" between them)...that way the entrances are completely opposite each other


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

If space allows, putting the hives facing more-or-less _away_ from each other gives you a place to work in-between them. I don't like to "stand in _front_ of" any hive at any time; to me, that's not a good place to bee.


----------



## blist (Jun 15, 2010)

none of my options has me working in front of the entrance...I have the option of having the hive entrances face each other about 3-4' apart or back-to-back with entrances at opposite ends about 1' apart...I think the latter will work out better


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

It certainly seems so, given those space constraints. Set 'em down and make sure you can easily reach inside.


----------

